# November Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 October 2006)

Greetings everyone! October is slowly grinding to a conclusion and it is time to start thinking about your entries for the November stock tipping competition!   

With just four more trading days left in October ezytrader has a clear lead, sitting on a 134.21% return with his selection *AUZ*. Second and third place are currently occupied by stockybailx and three veiws of a secret with their selections *APG* and *MBP*, having achieved returns of 80% and 66.28% respectively. Will ezytrader be able to hang on to the top spot or will there be an upset?   

The November competition is once again being sponsored by StockScan, a web-based ASX stock scanning utility. As a member, you can set up what scan(s) you wish to run at the end of each trading day. StockScan will automatically scan the ASX for you, notifying you by email of any stocks that match the criteria for your scans. StockScan also offers Direct Simulation backtesting, backtesting reports, stock and watchlist monitoring and more.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between November 1 and November 30.*

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on October 31 to enter.

Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## noirua (26 October 2006)

UXA for me once again - thanks Joe


----------



## tarnor (26 October 2006)

EBT


----------



## Fab (26 October 2006)

RBY for me


----------



## imajica (26 October 2006)

ZFX for me thanks


----------



## krisbarry (26 October 2006)

LVL, thanks


----------



## legs (26 October 2006)

CMX, Climax Mining for me thanks.


----------



## Prospector (26 October 2006)

DYL please Joe


----------



## chicken (26 October 2006)

Joe I stick with AGM.....


----------



## kevro (26 October 2006)

Sooner or later its got to be RDS thanks Joe


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 October 2006)

EVE


----------



## nioka (26 October 2006)

ADI must come good


----------



## nizar (26 October 2006)

I cant go past CBH
actually i can and go for EVE, but YT's already got it..
so CBH for me... thanks..


----------



## son of baglimit (26 October 2006)

definitely NMS


----------



## Beethoven (26 October 2006)

BSM thanks.


----------



## CanOz (26 October 2006)

SDL for me please.


----------



## juddy (26 October 2006)

Yo,

INL's the go Joe Blow.


----------



## MalteseBull (26 October 2006)

BKP for me thanks


----------



## Stinger (26 October 2006)

GME thanks

This should have a solid run up until xmas


----------



## bvbfan (26 October 2006)

MOL please


----------



## powwww (26 October 2006)

RCO it is...beautiful quarterly.


----------



## hypnotic (26 October 2006)

I am sticking with GDR thanks Joe


----------



## RichKid (26 October 2006)

Think I'll go with BMX fwiw, hasn't done what it was supposed to do! Chances are this one's in big trouble now but otherwise I'd say we'll see a new uptrend start shortly. It's near strong support so if that holds all is well, if not then it's finished for now. Thanks Joe.


----------



## rub92me (26 October 2006)

ADY - I don't know why


----------



## the_godfather4 (26 October 2006)

IMP again.... its only a matter of time


----------



## Simmo (26 October 2006)

I'll take OMC.

Will 4 drill rigs in action since August results should be back either November or December. So if results come back in November they should see a decent re-valuation.


----------



## dj_420 (26 October 2006)

MTN thanks

i want to see some significant re-rating of decent uranium stocks


----------



## powerkoala (26 October 2006)

USA for me pls
let see wat happen next month


----------



## MalteseBull (26 October 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> BKP for me thanks




change that to MOS


----------



## kgee (26 October 2006)

Haven't been posting for awhile but if I'm elligible EDN 
thanks


----------



## twojacks28 (26 October 2006)

bzi please


----------



## ezyTrader (26 October 2006)

AGS


----------



## Royce (26 October 2006)

IDL ...thanks Joe


----------



## Bomba (26 October 2006)

SRK thanx


----------



## doctorj (26 October 2006)

FAR thanks boss.


----------



## Nicks (27 October 2006)

AEX please.


----------



## sam76 (27 October 2006)

MSC please


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2006)

GCR thanks Joe.


----------



## MiningGuru (27 October 2006)

MLS for me please

Thanks

Mining Guru


----------



## pods (27 October 2006)

ASV - currently suspended, is this allowed? If so, i choose ASV.

Otherwise JUM.

*rubs hands*


----------



## chris1983 (27 October 2006)

BMN thanks.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (27 October 2006)

EHL


----------



## Realist (27 October 2006)

FDL thanks.


----------



## moses (27 October 2006)

PNN pliz ta


----------



## bigdog (29 October 2006)

GGY GLENGARRY RESOURCES


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2006)

I see Prospector has my entry So I'm with her on this month.DYL.


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2006)

OK

*BUY* Bounty Oil


----------



## Julia (29 October 2006)

Don't usually do the competition, but if no one else has taken it, I'll have KZL please, Joe.

Julia


----------



## NettAssets (30 October 2006)

I'll give HTE another month thanks Joe
John


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2006)

Hey Joe!   
As baglimit has beaten me too NMS   could I have PXS please.  
I must be close to being eligible to enter I submitted posts to quite a few subscribed threads tonight so I could get over the line.  
( all valid well researched & thought out posts of cause)


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

For my first competition ill take EKA thanks!


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 October 2006)

PNA pls joe.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 October 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please saddle-up RFE for November's race ..... 

many thanks

  yogi


----------



## stockmaster (30 October 2006)

MOX fanx


----------



## The Mint Man (30 October 2006)

LGO again for me  
cheers


----------



## saltyjones (30 October 2006)

NWR for me mr. joeblow. however, i will concede to PACER if he chooses (as it has been his pick for months). if pacer takes NWR i;ll then move to QHL


----------



## happypuppycn (30 October 2006)

See if this dog could run---JAK


----------



## Happy (30 October 2006)

ANM, thanks


----------



## zed327 (30 October 2006)

aar thanks


----------



## 56gsa (30 October 2006)

BTV please - punting (altho not with $$s!) on Nov news being positive...


----------



## Knobby22 (30 October 2006)

csl


----------



## dingos (30 October 2006)

ill take GOA thank you very much


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 October 2006)

Joe - question.
Q1 Suppose we pick a stock - and suppose tomorrow (being 31 oct - and all those gremlins to consider) - suppose it goes up 20%  (i.e. not much point if the horse bolted one day early) - then can we switch as long as get a previously unproposed horse, and notify you by COB tomorrow ??  - i.e. can we make a post which supersedes our previous post? 

Q2 - Is that COB tomorrow - or  10am on 1 Nov ?


----------



## brerwallabi (30 October 2006)

IAU please Joe.
Going for gold, I might be a few weeks early but this seems to be making higher lows and has been unfashionable since a 12 to 1 share reconstruction.


----------



## sleeper88 (30 October 2006)

pdz thx


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Joe - question.
> Q1 Suppose we pick a stock - and suppose tomorrow (being 31 oct - and all those gremlins to consider) - suppose it goes up 20%  (i.e. not much point if the horse bolted one day early) - then can we switch as long as get a previously unproposed horse, and notify you by COB tomorrow ??  - i.e. can we make a post which supersedes our previous post?
> 
> Q2 - Is that COB tomorrow - or  10am on 1 Nov ?




2020, no once you make your selection you cannot change your stock for any reason (unless it is delisted).

That's why I start the competition entry thread around a week before the end of the month. Those who choose early are almost certain to get the stock they want but may see some undesired price movement in the interim. Those who choose just before the deadline may or may not get the stock they want but will at least know the entry price of their stock when they select it. It's a bit of a trade off. 

The deadline for all entries is midnight tomorrow.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 October 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> 2020, no once you make your selection you cannot change your stock for any reason (unless it is delisted).
> 
> That's why I start the competition entry thread around a week before the end of the month. Those who choose early are almost certain to get the stock they want but may see some undesired price movement in the interim. Those who choose just before the deadline may or may not get the stock they want but will at least know the entry price of their stock when they select it. It's a bit of a trade off.
> 
> The deadline for all entries is midnight tomorrow.




lol - u beat me  -  I'm gonna wait till tomorrow tho.  
 just drafting the following lol

Woops when all else fails read the rules  - apologies Joe. 
a) Midnight 31 Oct :-
b) Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.

PS I'm starting to understand why Im always broke lol.
Can we buy margins ? (that's meant to be a joke - better explain that - you never know with my questions )
By the time I throw the dice for each stock - then there's the "round of 256" then the "round of 128" etc  - it takes me a day in any case.


----------



## RobinHood (31 October 2006)

LOU


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 October 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> It's a bit of a trade off.



Joe can I quickly add I admire your a) pragmatism and b) fairness.  (being serious) -  

no not Your being serious I'M being serious.  ahh SHUDDUP.
That goes for both the anti ramping and here.

PS after two compliments - ...what would you recommend I choose? lol.


----------



## pacer (31 October 2006)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> NWR for me mr. joeblow. however, i will concede to PACER if he chooses (as it has been his pick for months). if pacer takes NWR i;ll then move to QHL




*SLA* for a look...

Thanks Salty, but If I'm too slow then thats my fault....just glad I bought NWR cheaply in the first place!


----------



## Profitseeker (31 October 2006)

BDG please.


----------



## Go Figure (31 October 2006)

SEN for me please.....
Thanks


----------



## Speedbird675 (31 October 2006)

MOX pls Joe

Thanks


----------



## mmmmining (31 October 2006)

MTN PLEASE


----------



## redandgreen (31 October 2006)

JMS pls Joe.


----------



## Mellow77 (31 October 2006)

Joe, are you really in Prague? It just suprised me, I come from there, now living 3 years in Sydney. I have not met many Ozzies over there.
Do you play/invest in Czech Stock Market? It is a bit small comparing to ASX


----------



## Sweet Synergy (31 October 2006)

IDL  ... thanks Joe.  Because it looks like it might be consolidating after a decent rise on very big volume.


----------



## watsonc (31 October 2006)

HCY if it's not taken thanks.


----------



## canny (31 October 2006)

CRJ please Joe.


----------



## barney (31 October 2006)

Hi Joe, This may be first or last..... BRO thanks.


----------



## jemma (31 October 2006)

Hi Joe,

EXT for me please.


----------



## justjohn (31 October 2006)

FRE THANX JOE


----------



## lesm (31 October 2006)

SMY, thanks Joe.


----------



## Mofra (31 October 2006)

LAF please Joe


----------



## IGO4IT (31 October 2006)

YGL for me pls Joe.


----------



## ALFguy (31 October 2006)

Huge potential this one... *HYO* please Joe.

(are there any stocks left this month?  :  )


----------



## clowboy (31 October 2006)

Well given everything is gone ill just have an old horse

AUZ thanx joe


----------



## rockingham178 (31 October 2006)

IMA thanks Joe


----------



## scsl (31 October 2006)

SBM 

thanks Joe


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2006)

My money's on bonds this month lol - 
(In truth the clock got away from me, what with daylight saving etc )


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 November 2006)

Joe , 
IF I can get in on a technicality ( like daylight saving not yet on this website  _ 

then THX please.

(just because we are both, THX and I,  wandering around in the wilderness)


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (1 November 2006)

IRN, thnx Joe.


----------



## Out Too Soon (1 November 2006)

2020, according to my screen you entered at 11.43pm, plenty of time to spare.  
Of cause I am in Nth QLD.


----------



## Fab (2 November 2006)

I am just wondering is it normal that Young trader as 2 entries in the competition


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am just wondering is it normal that Young trader as 2 entries in the competition





I selected EVE, what else did I get????????

p.s. where's the comp screen I can't see it


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am just wondering is it normal that Young trader as 2 entries in the competition




I am having a few technical difficulties with the competition leaderboard this month. Hopefully it should all be sorted out in the next day or so.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

Where is the Nov competition board?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Where is the Nov competition board?




The competition leaderboard is always in the same place: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

I will start the official entry thread in the next day or so.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2006)

Mellow77 said:
			
		

> Joe, are you really in Prague? It just suprised me, I come from there, now living 3 years in Sydney. I have not met many Ozzies over there.
> Do you play/invest in Czech Stock Market? It is a bit small comparing to ASX




Hi Mellow,

Yes, I am currently in Prague and will be here until around new years eve. It's one of my favourite cities. Just had an opportunity to come over and live here for a few months so I took advantage of the offer. 

No playing around with the market here though, just the ASX.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 November 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> The competition leaderboard is always in the same place: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php




Silly me,

Thanks Joe


----------



## krisbarry (3 November 2006)

whats going on here...look at the comp positions, seems there is a problem  

5. chris1983 BMN 1.360 1.380 0.180 15.00 
6. chris1983 BMN 1.200 1.380 0.180 15.00 
7. chris1983 BMN 1.360 1.380 0.180 15.00


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> whats going on here...look at the comp positions, seems there is a problem
> 
> 5. chris1983 BMN 1.360 1.380 0.180 15.00
> 6. chris1983 BMN 1.200 1.380 0.180 15.00
> 7. chris1983 BMN 1.360 1.380 0.180 15.00




Thanks mate... i wanted to say something too but i figured Joe must be on it!


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 November 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> 2020, according to my screen you entered at 11.43pm, plenty of time to spare.
> Of cause I am in Nth QLD.




OTS, bet your curtains are less faded too lol - no daylight saving 
If it wasn't for venetian blinds it would be curtains for all of us lol.

btw, I guess someone has already mentioned that YOUNG TRADER has multiple bets going here 

I tossed a coin - and it turns out he has to give up EVE lol.

PS you are now entering Qld - pls put your watches back 20 yrs


----------



## Out Too Soon (6 November 2006)

I really left myself open to that.  
I'm not from here , just live here. :


----------



## insider (6 November 2006)

is it too late to join?


----------



## hypnotic (6 November 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> is it too late to join?




Unfortunately yes,

You can enter next month's comp,

you need to enter a stock that is at least 1 cent,

you will need to have posted at least 10 posts and an avg of 0.3 posts per day.

Good luck


----------



## canny (7 November 2006)

Joe
Hope youre having a great time. I'm jealous as hell!! Ready for another trip myself!
When you have time to make some corrections, they've already pointed out that BMN is entered 3 times for chris1983 - but also 2 different posters are down for IDL.
Young Trader is down for 2 picks - EVE and TAP. EVE was actually the correct (first) pick.
Could be more, but that was the 'at a glance' stuff I picked up!
If you want me to go through the thread, I'll check who was first and the real starting price for BMN as there are 2 different ones entered.
Great having tech difficulties when you least need them!
Cheers


----------



## canny (7 November 2006)

Quick check to save you time. Royce qualified properly for IDL ahead of the second poster.
BMN closed at 1.36 on 31/10 - which should be the right starting price for Chris1983 - not 1.20.
Cheers


----------



## pods (17 November 2006)

pods said:
			
		

> ASV - currently suspended, is this allowed? If so, i choose ASV.
> 
> Otherwise JUM.
> 
> *rubs hands*




I knew i'd soon regret this!


----------



## Out Too Soon (22 November 2006)

My biotech pick (Pharmaxis PXS) was looking pretty _sick_ :  for a few days, I was even stop-lossed out. Back in now, exciting ann. STill dont think I'll beat a resource pick though.


----------



## son of baglimit (23 November 2006)

anyone ever seen a surge from 44th to 1st - you just might


----------



## Bobby (23 November 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> anyone ever seen a surge from 44th to 1st - you just might



Do you know how much $$ bucks you cost some people with your past CEO ramping!

Be very careful of what you recommend!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2006)

Due to some complications with the start of the November competition no second 'Entries' thread was created, so I will wrap things up in this thread.

Well a hearty congratulations is due to ezyTrader who has taken out top spot in the ASF stock tipping competition for two months in a row!     One more and it will be a hatrick!   

ezyTrader finished the month with an impressive 93.19% return with *AGS*! Finishing in second place with a solid return of 71.43% was stinger with *GME*.

Rounding out the top five were pacer, Moses and redandgreen who all achieved returns of 50% or more with their entries *SLA*, *PNN* and *JMS* respectively! Well done!

Could ezyTrader and stinger please PM me regarding your prizes!

Best of luck to all entrants for the December competition!   

Here are the final results for the November competition:


----------



## pods (5 December 2006)

pods said:
			
		

> I knew i'd soon regret this!




Yerp, certainly did.


----------

